# anna maria



## skinny_water

Perico....

Nice Job! Any pics?


----------



## skinny_water

Let me know then next time you want to make it over. We can do some fly tying first!


----------



## Gramps

Lucky SOB's. That has to be my favorite stretch of water in the entire state.  Keep enjoying it!


----------



## kentvanhook

yea i'll hit yea up next time we head over i was really strating to doubt my tieing skillz lol. i completly agree grampps so nice back in there. no didn't get any pics we went over with the yaks and didn't want to push my luck with dropping anything in the water.


----------



## Hunter16

Nice report, I caught a nice slot Red of the beach a couple of yrs ago.


----------

